# 8/29/09 on the way to boomvang



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

Release unharmed after taking the picture


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Good for you and thanks!


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Catch*

Great job,Catch,release and Brag.
Terry


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Good job.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Man, that fish looks beat to ****. Did you run across it floating "on the way to boomvang"? 

B


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

rambunctious said:


> Great job,Catch,release and Brag.
> Terry


Don't look like they released that one.....:redface:


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice little blue...FYI- it is illegal to remove a billfish from the water if it is undersized and intended for release.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

another gem in the making.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

99"


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

I MEAN REALLY?!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Very poor C&R techniques there sport.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

never understood this because I see a lot of guys on this site pull a sailfish out of the water for pics and everyone congrats them but yet that is still illegal also. I disagree completely with removing billfish from the water unless it is sword and you are taking it home to eat.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Looks like that blue was releases to Never bite again.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats on the blue!!! Is that a gaff mark behind his gills?
Hope he was ok after the release


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Hope that picture wasn't the good side of the fish, looks kinda rough.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Thats a gaff mark or some kind of gash, along with blood on the deck.
Was that even a legal fish?
Congradulations on the catch.
Most sailfish are light enough to pick up photo and release without dragging it into the boat with a gaff. Although I am not agreeing to the practice and am guilty of it only once it is safer for the fish.
That Blue Marlin more than likely didn't or won't make it.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

That's not a sword??? I think someone is fishing on the board today
Oh well there are plenty of fish, eels, squid, octopus, and other yummie creatures in the sea. I've got to go eat some soup now this has made me hungry.
AGF



whistlingdixie said:


> never understood this because I see a lot of guys on this site pull a sailfish out of the water for pics and everyone congrats them but yet that is still illegal also. I disagree completely with removing billfish from the water unless it is sword and you are taking it home to eat.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

no way that's a legal blue and that is most definitely a gaff hole in its side.

sad3smsad3smsad3sm


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

What a waste. I can smell that thing from San Antonio.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Maybe you can post some more pics that show the release?


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr blue marlin aint blue anymore  makes me blue


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

dt4539 said:


> Release unharmed after taking the picture


Seeing the color in the side of that fish...I hope he made it.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

dt4539 said:


> Release unharmed after taking the picture


Did your "release" happen to be in a body bag or fish box???? :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

guy's I read these post all the time and I love it when people slam guys for doing stuff like this. Not everyone on this board has as much experience as you. So instead of telling the guy that he killed a perfectly good marlin Please explain the laws and let him know what to do better next time. i.e. keep it in the water and cut the line. I see his son does have a PFD. That's pretty good.

Oh yea but it's ok to Kill one in Cabo,

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=230263

sorry to through you under the bus Hawgs but great catch.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

let me guess, he jumped in the boat?


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

what happened to the picture? i have never had problems seeing them before. Was it removed?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That has to be the ugliest looking Marlin I've ever seen.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> That has to be the ugliest looking Marlin I've ever seen.


See post #5. I'm telling yall, they ran across it floating "on the way to boomvang".

B


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> See post #5. I'm telling yall, they ran across it floating "on the way to boomvang".
> 
> B


And then backed up over it trying to get in in the boat after hanging in the props:spineyes:


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

SEA SLOT said:


> Oh yea but it's ok to Kill one in Cabo,
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=230263
> 
> sorry to through you under the bus Hawgs but great catch.


Thanks.

1. It was legal to do so there. (not the case in this thread)
2. The fish probably would not have survived had we released it. (not the case here as it was gaffed)
3. The crew on my trip ate every bit of it. (not sure if these yahoo's did)

I hated to see it die, but if it was going to... I was happy that I got a good photo with it and the meat fed 3 hungry families that night.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

hawgs said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 1. It was legal to do so there. (not the case in this thread)
> 2. The fish probably would not have survived had we released it. (not the case here as it was gaffed)
> ...


*KAAAAA BOOOOOOOOOOM:dance:*


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Not 1 but three pictures taken, at least.

http://s177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/dt4539/

I assume he meant for his photobucket information to be public since he just cut/pasted it from there.

Right click the original pic in the thread and look at properties.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

***???????? Is that a harpoon??????????


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> ***???????? Is that a harpoon??????????


What? You don't use a harpoon to "release" all your marlin "unharmed"?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> ***???????? Is that a harpoon??????????


It's the new tagging system being used for billfish. You just write the date and coordinates caught on that rope. You are required to use a sharpie or equivalent permanent marker.

You then use the rope to lift the fish back in the water.

Rookie!!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

I especially like the bloody knife sitting on the fighting chair!


----------



## Robalo Barry (Jul 28, 2009)

*Dead Blue*

sad2sm Released unharmed my ***!!!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I may not be the most experienced blue water fisherman but even I know that sure as he** wasn't released unharmed..

What a shame!!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

mako said:


> Nice little blue...FYI- it is illegal to remove a billfish from the water if it is undersized and intended for release.


I did not know that...Thanks!! You learn something new on here all the time! 2cool!!


----------



## texasrebel (May 23, 2005)

Where are their white shrimper boots?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just read through the entire thread and saw the pics....All I can say is ...

Why???


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

This isn't mexico...conservation practices and laws mean something here...someone should turn these douche bags in. Blatant disregard for our resources and the laws the rest of us follow!:hairout:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mako said:


> This isn't mexico...conservation practices and laws mean something here...someone should turn these douche bags in. Blatant disregard for our resources and the laws the rest of us follow!:hairout:


BOOM!!!

And to get on here and lie about it.....COME ON MAN!!!

B


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

I bet they thought, "that is one hell of a ribbonfish!!"


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Where was all this conservation at when we had guys posting 17ft large tiger sharks being cut and dumped in the bay? At least these guys probably ate the fish and it went towards some good.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> Where was all this conservation at when we had guys posting 17ft large tiger sharks being cut and dumped in the bay? At least these guys probably ate the fish and it went towards some good.


Where the tiger sharks legal? Did they lie about releasing them?

Once again, the point flies over whitlingdixie's head.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> Where was all this conservation at when we had guys posting 17ft large tiger sharks being cut and dumped in the bay? At least these guys probably ate the fish and it went towards some good.


hey whistlingdipchit, do you have to turn everything into a shark thread? Can someone please send me directions on how to put this guy on my ignore list. I am dumber for having to see his posts.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

hawgs said:


> Where the tiger sharks legal? Did they lie about releasing them?
> 
> Once again, the point flies over whitlingdixie's head.


You beat me to it. BOOM!!!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> hey whistlingdipchit, do you have to turn everything into a shark thread? Can someone please send me directions on how to put this guy on my ignore list. I am dumber for having to see his posts.
> 
> Brandon


x2
:cheers:


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

It was bad enough before I saw the harpoon pic which made it disgusting !!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Boy, times sure have changed on this Board.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

dont know what to say!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> hey whistlingdipchit, do you have to turn everything into a shark thread? Can someone please send me directions on how to put this guy on my ignore list. I am dumber for having to see his posts.
> 
> Brandon


please put me on ignore because I keep bringing this up because ya'll were the ones that were all about it. It s kinda like a hey remember what you said this summer? Well I will rehash that you and a lot of guys on this website are hypocrites.

oh yea if i remember correctly you like these
:an6::an6::an6::an6:

maybe if you stood up once in a while you might see how dumb you look sometimes BOOM


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Like sand through the hour glass so are the days of our lives



Ernest said:


> Boy, times sure have changed on this Board.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mont, thanks for the tip. It is sooooo nice not to have to see whistlingdix posts. Sooooo nice. 

Always loving the ignore list,
B


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

SEA SLOT said:


> guy's I read these post all the time and I love it when people slam guys for doing stuff like this. Not everyone on this board has as much experience as you. So instead of telling the guy that he killed a perfectly good marlin Please explain the laws and let him know what to do better next time. i.e. keep it in the water and cut the line. I see his son does have a PFD. That's pretty good.
> 
> Oh yea but it's ok to Kill one in Cabo,
> 
> ...


It isn't the boards job to explain the laws, especially given the circumstances! The offender obviously has the means and desire to acquire a fairly nice boat and equipment but wouldn't even take the time and effort to check the regs, then comes on here with a one line post to brag about releasing a marlin he obviously harpooned. That's definitely going to ruffle some feathers.

After seeing these pics and in light of the fact he clearly either kept or dead released this fish, his response to one of the shark threads is pretty amusing: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2086207#post2086207


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

hawgs said:


> Where the tiger sharks legal? Did they lie about releasing them?
> 
> Once again, the point flies over whitlingdixie's head.


No I think you don't understand the point. The fact is if your going to claim to be a conservationist then you should always practice it and not when its cool to be one. That fish being dumped is still not legal and they did lie about not dumping it until it floated up the next day. So tell me what I am missing here? I do not agree with these guys by no means but I hate someone who follows what everyone else says because they want to be cool. I could care less about what you all think about me but at least I will make my point.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

... very interesting. I bet they go on catch & release duck hunts too.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

A HARPOON, dam! A beer can in its mouth would take away from the Harpoon in its side.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Fair Game*

OK, here's my take.

There is no doubt in my mind that is a DEAD billfish. I've seen enough alive AND dead to spot the difference. There are giveaways, like the eye, the "funny" color patterns, and several more.

You catch fish and some are going to die. No matter how hard you try, some billfish come to the boat dead. I've killed my share. IMHO, a dead fish should be harvested, especially if it is legal. I say "especially if it is legal" because even though it is against the law, and you could be penalized for it - throwing a large edible dead fish over the side seems wasteful - but that's just me.

However, this guy opened himself up for attack by claiming the fish was released in good condition. Clearly that fish was gaffed or harpooned, and man-handled at, over, and in the boat. No way that fish is currently in "good" condition, even if it was alive. Look at the scrapes, bruises, etc.

Maybe the guy is embarassed that it died or he killed it, or maybe he's trying to cover up keeping the fish. I don't care. I mean, I would have an entirely different opinion if he said "The fish died during the fight/release", or "it was tangled up, etc. and we had to boat it." I can understand that stuff happens. I can even understand ignorance.

But when you come here and tell a whopper like "released in good condition"...well, you are fair game for some salty comments. Especially if it comes off as bragging "look what I caught". If he is ignorant of the laws, etc. and boated/killed the fish by mistake or ineptitude, then posting a pic in a public forum is not a smart move.

That's my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Read their reply on "How to justify on Killing a Trophy" post#12

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=211986

If this tournament could have been conducted in another way what would you other 2coolers have done to improve this tournament?[/quote]

* Catch & release to qualify IMO
* Unless the shard died during the fight then donate the meat 
* Agree that it is a waste


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

hawgs said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 1. It was legal to do so there. (not the case in this thread)
> 2. The fish probably would not have survived had we released it. (not the case here as it was gaffed)
> ...


Ok, I take everything back. this guy does deserve what he is getting.

Hawgs,

looks like the deck hand is eating everything he catches.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Dead marlin (#3) must be good bait since it has caught a lot of 2coolers in the last 24 hrs.

Top 10 ways to stir the pot:

1. Claim cats are better than monos
2. Claim monos are better than cats
3. Post a pic of a harpooned billfish
4. Post pic of a dead Goliath
5. Post a pic of a dead sword pup
6. Post a pic of 16 snaps with 2 anglers
7. Mono vs fluoro thread
8. Post a bayboat pic out 30+
9. Post a pic of a dead Tiger
10. Post a pic of Wacker (just kidding bro)

Salute,
AGF


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

11. Let whistelindixie post in the thread.....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Argo said:


> 11. Let whistelindixie post in the thread.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

All I can say is "wow"! That's a shame.


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm pretty sure someone is just trying to get a rise out of the board.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

It wasn't just gaffed...... it was HARPOONED!!!! Not speard, tail roped, or even a flyin gaff...... it was HARPOONED!!! I've never known ANYONE to carry a HARPOON!!! WOW


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

sea sick said:


> I've never known ANYONE to carry a HARPOON!!! WOW


I want one.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

**** stick is always on board!! waiting for the day we get to use it..


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Argo said:


> 11. Let whistelindixie post in the thread.....


this needs to go to #3... and then we can bounce Wacker off the list...


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

the jetties must be fished out...

Id like an A16 extra harpoon Please!!!!












oh and an eggroll...


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

no really what a shame


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

good shot.
how far way was he when you pulled the trigger?


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Hope the photo was removed and used for evidence. Not just removed to avoid problems. 

Can you say "Dreadful selfish crime"

Billfish die all the time for all sorts of bad reasons but that was just a a queer sick, switch hitter, low low, Lieying, self loathing Marlin head soup loving kind of weird sheeet there.

It happens all the time, day in and day out, all around the world but, to try and get some glory here for a clean release. Wow. If I had any authority here I would at least ban the dude.

Maybe he watched whale wars one to many times and just lost it!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Dammm this thread got good... I figured it would.. Hey they Rhymes!!


I didn't see "released unharmed" at the bottom of the picture at first.. what a shame.

Ya'll think this tool will ever come back an post another report??

I wish I could catch a Marlin, I guess my chances of catching that one are pretty much a Not...

Ohh.. and Whistleprick.. go back to your hole.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

he'll find out.....the game wardens are always watching.

A buddy of mine and i were joking on a different board about owl recipes, how long you had to cook them in order to be tender, and what beverages paired well with each recipe. I even stated my property was a reservation and that all state, federal and local laws didnt apply.

Well a week later he gets a visit from the game wardens looking for a dead owl in his freezer.

He called me freaking out.....

This guy will get a visit.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

surf_ox said:


> he'll find out.....the game wardens are always watching.
> 
> A buddy of mine and i were joking on a different board about owl recipes, how long you had to cook them in order to be tender, and what beverages paired well with each recipe. I even stated my property was a reservation and that all state, federal and local laws didnt apply.
> 
> ...


How will he get a visit??? Do you seriously think the Game Wardens care that much about one fish to search every electronic path to be able to find this guy?? I'm sure it could be done... I just doubt it.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Sigh, I didn't see the pics the OP posted, but it's a crying shame...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont know how they did it but they got his info and stopped by his house.

He lived right across the street from me, we were out talking about it in my barn and the wardens drove by again looking right at us.

At first I didnt believe him at all, but his wife was freaked out equally and fussed at both of us for goofing around on the internet like that.

I dont know ... they could have asked the board admin for the contact info...easy as a PM and of course the admin would want to help out the wardens.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> please put me on ignore because I keep bringing this up because ya'll were the ones that were all about it. It s kinda like a hey remember what you said this summer? Well I will rehash that you and a lot of guys on this website are hypocrites.
> 
> oh yea if i remember correctly you like these
> :an6::an6::an6::an6:
> ...


Again, *NO ONE SAID YOU COULD SAY BOOM!*You didn't even cap all the letters and or make the font larger=WEAK-SAUCE!!

HAVE A GHEY DOLPHIN, ONE FOR YOUR BOY TOO

:an6: :an6:


whistlingdixie said:


> No I think you don't understand the point. The fact is if your going to claim to be a conservationist then you should always practice it and not when its cool to be one. That fish being dumped is still not legal and they did lie about not dumping it until it floated up the next day. So tell me what I am missing here? I do not agree with these guys by no means but I hate someone who follows what everyone else says because they want to be cool. I could care less about what you all think about me but at least I will make my point.



*Seriously though, you're argument of conservation to the millionth power is old. Go work for someone and get your message out or do something other than preach it all over this board. A tiger shark was killed (legal). The issue here is the Marlin was harpooned or gaffed, taken from the water, paraded around the boat for pics then probably chop-sue-d on the chair with the bloody knife. There was NOTHING legal about this catch from the second the fish was hooked, if thats even the case.*


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*What happened*



surf_ox said:


> I dont know how they did it but they got his info and stopped by his house.
> 
> He lived right across the street from me, we were out talking about it in my barn and the wardens drove by again looking right at us.
> 
> ...


Ticket???


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

surf_ox said:


> I dont know how they did it but they got his info and stopped by his house.
> 
> He lived right across the street from me, we were out talking about it in my barn and the wardens drove by again looking right at us.
> 
> ...


I smell what this post is cooking, and its BS.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

bk005 said:


> I smell what this post is cooking, and its BS.


If this is the famous story from a hunting board about the owl, the federal game wardens, and a Ford truck . . . then it is true. Even if it isn't the same story, it has been proven that Fed GW's definitely will track you down if you boast about game violations involving federally protected species on the interweb.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Again, *NO ONE SAID YOU COULD SAY BOOM!*You didn't even cap all the letters and or make the font larger=WEAK-SAUCE!!
> 
> HAVE A GHEY DOLPHIN, ONE FOR YOUR BOY TOO
> 
> ...


Wait so let me get this straight conservation is what this whole topic is about but yet you are complaining about me preaching conservation when everyone else is doing the same thing.

*There was NOTHING legal about this catch from the second the fish was hooked, if thats even the case. So when is it illegal to hook a billfish?*

*paraded around the boat for pics the shark was paraded around the docks then dropped in the bay with its jaw cut out.*

*probably chop-sue-d on the chair with the bloody knife at least it was probably eaten and used to feed a family.*

*Im not trying to start an arguement but point out the fact that if your going to get on someone for wasting a fish then you need to keep that same mentallity for every gamefish killed and wasted. I am on all you guys side about this marlin and after seeing the pictures I think more then just the fish getting a flying gaff through the side killed the fish. Looks as if it was beat with a bat.Sorry if what I say hurts your feelings or you think I am gay because I care about the furute of fishing. Also what better place to preach about conservation then to fisherman which is what all of you are suppose to be. Most of you guys send me PMs telling me they agree but whats sad is all you guys jump on me like I am the enemy.*


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> Wait so let me get this straight conservation is what this whole topic is about but yet you are complaining about me preaching conservation when everyone else is doing the same thing.
> 
> *There was NOTHING legal about this catch from the second the fish was hooked, if thats even the case. So when is it illegal to hook a billfish?*
> *It's always legal to hook a billfish from a recreational standpoint-*
> ...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> whistlingdixie said:
> 
> 
> > Wait so let me get this straight conservation is what this whole topic is about but yet you are complaining about me preaching conservation when everyone else is doing the same thing.
> ...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I love it when the youngsters get into it. It shows how stupid and inmature one is and how one is actually pretty mature for his age.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Tiny said:


> I love it when the youngsters get into it. It shows how stupid and inmature one is and how one is actually pretty mature for his age.


 if thats your way of insulting me then nice try. why is your name tiny again? I am not trying to insult or get into it with anyone. If you want to insult me then pm me and we can go have have drinks and hash it out there.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Quite frankly, this whole post is stupid. Everything from the intitial post and picture, the pages of speculation that followed, the i know more than you crowd, to the arguments that are now starting.

Let it go folks and enjoy some of the other threads before this gets out of hand.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> if thats your way of insulting me then nice try. why is your name tiny again? I am not trying to insult or get into it with anyone. If you want to insult me then pm me and we can go have have drinks and hash it out there.


Why on earth would you think I was talking about you???

And why do you want to go fishing with somebody who obviously doesn't like you and... why would you like to go and drink cold beer with somebody who obviously doesn't like you???

Are you trying to make new friends??

Are you that lonely that you have to beg and plea for people to do things with you, especially people who appear not to like you in any shape for or fashion??

The people I hang out with don't sit around and cry about a shark getting killed and get all crazy when told to sit down and **** go and call the Fish and Game Leo's complaining, looking for some of that Operation Game Thief money and chit... we know the laws, we abide by the laws, and if we make a mistake, we damm sure don't get on the internet and post it.

You made your bed, lay in it...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Tiny, you must be talking about whistlingidiot. I cannot tell for sure, since he is on my ignore list, but from the tone, it's clear. 

Try the ignore list, it is like magic.

B


----------



## R_Aboud (May 26, 2009)

yea whats up with that tiny, your comment seems the immature one if you ask me. whats up with everyone bashing this guy he brings up his own opinion, its seems like a big group a gossiping girls if you ask me.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

dt4539 said:


> Release unharmed after taking the picture


Funny how those pics disappeared after getting called out.

Dismissed.

You don't happen to have an alias name of Seal Team Three do you?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

R_Aboud said:


> yea whats up with that tiny, your comment seems the immature one if you ask me. whats up with everyone bashing this guy he brings up his own opinion, its seems like a big group a gossiping girls if you ask me.


Ohh Lawrd we have another one... Nice Mako BTW.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> Blue Water Breaux said:
> 
> 
> > I understand everything you say but I just get tired of people excussing one action and jumping on someone else for another action that is very similiar. You and I both know what happened earlier this summer was not right and so does everyone on the board so i will leave it be for now on. I would really enjoy going fishing with you whether its in my boat or yours just so you know I am not some douche bag and so that I know your not a douche bag.
> ...


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Funny how those pics disappeared after getting called out.
> 
> Dismissed.


so are the ones of photobucket...too bad control print screen works wonders.:cop:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

R_Aboud said:


> yea whats up with that tiny, your comment seems the immature one if you ask me. whats up with everyone bashing this guy he brings up his own opinion, its seems like a big group a gossiping girls if you ask me.


PLEASE LEARN HOW TO SWIM BEFORE JUMPING INTO A POOL AND DROWNING.

THANKS.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> RE-HASHING OF TINY'S TIGER
> 
> #1, It wasn't ONE of my tigers that got washed up anywhere, I return my fish to the ecosystem in a stealth like manner with no witnesses or pictures, but... It was a friend of mines fish.
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Why on earth would you think I was talking about you???
> 
> And why do you want to go fishing with somebody who obviously doesn't like you and... why would you like to go and drink cold beer with somebody who obviously doesn't like you???
> 
> ...


I don't need new friends and I don't need you to like me. I just am tired of fighting with the shark click all the time. I know you guys sit on here and jump on someone just to have fun because I have read your little group stuff. If that is what makes you happy then go ahead but you seem like a loser and then you have the midget who put me on ignore and won't stop talking about it cause he thinks its cool but everyone ignores it.

Bluewater breaux I am not trying to have hard feelings against you and I would not have kept that fish to win a few hundred dollars. Sorry. Also I only said boom cause I thought it was funny me saying it. Let me know the time and place and my boat is gased up always.


----------



## R_Aboud (May 26, 2009)

Tried to post earlier i just don't understand why ya'll would bash dixie all he did was state his opinion. Thats fine. You don't got to tear him apart for it thats why its called an opinion, you debate it. 

Breaux, I do swim well I swam out to the second gut to put a rope on the mako. Thanks

No hard feelings I'm new to the internet thing hopefully I'll catch on.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't need new friends and I don't need you to like me. I just am tired of fighting with the shark click all the time. I know you guys sit on here and jump on someone just to have fun because I have read your little group stuff. If that is what makes you happy then go ahead but you seem like a loser and then you have the midget who put me on ignore and won't stop talking about it cause he thinks its cool but everyone ignores it.
> 
> Bluewater breaux I am not trying to have hard feelings against you and I would not have kept that fish to win a few hundred dollars. Sorry. Also I only said boom cause I thought it was funny me saying it. Let me know the time and place and my boat is gased up always.


I still don't know why you take this internet chit so cereal like you do.

And as for the midget... well, he is an idiot.

BTW... you see a loser, suc Well, nevermind. :rotfl:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Tiny said:


> I still don't know why you take this internet chit so cereal like you do.
> 
> And as for the midget... well, he is an idiot.
> 
> BTW... you see a loser, suc Well, nevermind. :rotfl:


I don't take 2cool serious and I don't take any of you serious because I think taking anything personal over the internet is pretty dumb. I just speak my mind


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't take 2cool serious and I don't take any of you serious because I think taking anything personal over the internet is pretty dumb. I just speak my mind


Ok.....


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Someone say Sharks????


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

...


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

what material do you make a harpoon out of?........5/16 stainless should do it, any suggestions.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Where is the SEA SHEPHERD when you need them LOL


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

bk005 said:


> I smell what this post is cooking, and its BS.


http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=459425

gotchya and Mr wood in post 14 are both conservation officers...game wardens..

some poeple take some of the stuff on these boards too seriously...

too bad the pic is gone...it was a pic of an owl with its eyes closed sitting on a church pew....someone from his work emailed it to him...dont know where they got it


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

100% sure that fish was floating, even the fish at tournaments that are 8-10 hrs. dead don't look as bad as that fish. Either that or he was barely alive, perhaps swimming for a day or so, dying after a sport fishing boat released it. You would think that sharks would have bit it, but that doesn't always happen, as I have seen many large fish washed on the beach without bites missing.


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't know why Ive left the bluewater board alone. I can't get this kind of excitement in the catfish lounge. lol


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

ROBOWADER said:


> Ticket???


no, no ticket...the warden just rummaged through his freezer looking for a dead owl....counted ducks and goose breasts...made sure possesion limit was not busted...and left.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

surf_ox said:


> no, no ticket...the warden just rummaged through his freezer looking for a dead owl....counted ducks and goose breasts...made sure possesion limit was not busted...and left.


Now I'm startting to smell something.... 

Possesion Limits are non existent when you are at your permanent address and the game has been processed and frozen.

Or at least this is what I thought I read....


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Now I'm startting to smell something....
> 
> Possesion Limits are non existent when you are at your permanent address and the game has been processed and frozen.
> 
> Or at least this is what I thought I read....


sorry this is in indiana...possesion limits include the freezer....

you can gift some birds to your wife, kids etc....but it still needs to be 2 daily limits max per person


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

surf_ox said:


> sorry this is in indiana...possesion limits include the freezer....
> 
> you can gift some birds to your wife, kids etc....but it still needs to be 2 daily limits max per person


So when did you move to Texas???


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Tiny said:


> So when did you move to Texas???


those people from indiana are strange! i know i married one and just came back from indiana tuesday night. their food strange too. what the mexican is not the texmex i am used to. corn feilds and soy feilds everywhere no good fishing to be had.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Never easy said:


> those people from indiana are strange! i know i married one and just came back from indiana tuesday night. their food strange too. what the mexican is not the texmex i am used to. corn feilds and soy feilds everywhere no good fishing to be had.


I know... my Boss is from Indiana... have to admit though... they do have some awesome deer up there.. he took a 12 point last year that was 300on the hoof and grossed like 190 or something another...

Man this thread got off tract!

Ok... back to bashing the Minimarlin Killer....


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Leemo said:


> what material do you make a harpoon out of?........5/16 stainless should do it, any suggestions.


Why? You going marlin fishing! :dance:

Or were you going to use it on Red Snapper? :bounce:


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope MR. CATCH & RELEASE isn't shocked about many of the posts. If I posted a thread titled "TOOK MY SON ALLIGATOR FISHING" and a picture of a small child tied to a rope being pulled through the water behind my boat......I would expect some bad comments. Why did he post a picture???????


----------

